# can't open microsoft word



## suzanfrecon (Feb 7, 2012)

I click on microsoft word to try and open it and it doesn't open. My word files and documents also won't open. 
When I try to open a document a pop up window says "The application Microsoft Word can't be opened"

My Microsoft Word is 2004

My computer is Mac OSX version 10.6.8

Thank you,

sf


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Did you recently apply a OS X security update from Apple? (via Software Update)

If so this might help: http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-13727_...-broken-in-os-x-10.6.8-after-security-update/

If not, can you start the application */Applications/Utilities/Console*.
Click the *Show Log List* icon on the top left, and than highlight ]b\All Messages[/b]

Now try to start MS Word again. After it fails, switch back to that previously opened Console application and copy and post the last batch of messages in the right panel.

That might give us some helpful information.


----------

